
Alleged Equifax hackers demand $2.6M Bitcoin ransom - petethomas
http://mashable.com/2017/09/08/equifax-hackers-bitcoin-ransom
======
eternalvision
IMHO this exposes risks related to the current state-of-the-art in digital
currencies. BTC, and others, are really just an experiment; new technology
will replace it that will be far, far more resistant to the nefarious use-
cases in effect.

~~~
kp1
I can say the same thing about the US Dollar, but we still have it.

~~~
eternalvision
No, the current state-of-the-art in digital currencies completely changes the
ballgame, relative to fiat. There's a reason BTC is the main payment mechanism
for ransomware.

